# Retired narcotics detection k-9



## scuba (May 26, 2014)

It is a sad day for me but I am looking for a great family who would adopt my retired detection k-9. She is sable in color and in great health. She is from Czechoslovakia. If someone is interested then I will give all the details and pics. Thanks.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Where are you located? Pictures would be great. How is she with people and other animals?


----------



## scuba (May 26, 2014)

Later in southwest Arizona. Good with people and other dogs as long as they are not to alpha dominant. She won't get along with cats.


----------



## scuba (May 26, 2014)

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

scuba said:


> I'll post pics tomorrow.


Anywhere close to tucson?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

scuba said:


> It is a sad day for me but I am looking for a great family who would adopt my retired detection k-9. She is sable in color and in great health. She is from Czechoslovakia. If someone is interested then I will give all the details and pics. Thanks.


Also how old?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

Scuba, 
I have met the guy that works this organization, maybe he can help..
Retired Paws


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

OP posted in May and never logged back in...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

only had 3 posts.


----------

